# Valve Covers on a 65 GTO



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

Finally got my engine back from the builder and I need to finish putting it together. Still waiting on the new Edelbrok Performer intake but my new chrome valve covers arrived and I need to know which way are the humps installed? From my endless viewing of pictures showing GTO engines(mostly on eBay), I have seen the V shaped hump on the valve covers installed every which way. Where are they supposed to be? Front or rear or both?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Datold1 (Nov 27, 2018)

I am not sure either but when I bought one in 1968 that was a one owner- right was to the rear and left to the front and the breather was on the left(driver's side)


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

X2 with Datold ,
right hump rear - left hump ftont
Breather on left side


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

What Jetzster said. But I never liked it that way, so I always put both humps forward -knowing it was wrong.


----------

